# Graphics Contest #38 Lovely Keiko & Pixelle



## dmcwlvssr

Thanks to estelle58 for allowing me to choose her beautiful girls!


Graphic Contest rules 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. Theme this time is Magical... 

Keiko and Pixelle must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until Wednesday 4/25

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are received before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times. 

Don't feel shy to enter! I think it will be a lot of fun if we get lots of people participating again.


----------



## Jeanie

Oh, what beautiful Siamese cats! (not that I'm biased!) They are magical themselves, aren't they?


----------



## estelle58

:yellbounce I can't wait to see the results of the contest... :kittyturn


----------



## Lisa 216

Excellent choice of subjects :thumb Estelle's cats are gorgeous!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

Lisa 216 said:


> Excellent choice of subjects :thumb Estelle's cats are gorgeous!!


I think so too! :heart


----------



## DesnBaby

Jeanie said:


> Oh, what beautiful Siamese cats! (not that I'm biased!)


Tsk, tsk 8O , this from a person who has a Siamese for an avatar :lol: :wink: .


----------



## Jeanie

I confess! I only wish my computer were not so old.  It can't handle the scanner or the digital camera I got for Christmas. I'm hoping to update. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## marie73

I'm anxious to see how anyone can make that picture more beautiful than it already is. :luv 

Jeanie, when you're able, you should - at least for a while - make your avatar the picture of Precious hanging over your computer. :angel


----------



## DesnBaby

I'm still working on mine :wink:


----------



## Jeanie

Marie, you're sweet to say that! How I loved my Precious. However, the picture was taken with a cell phone. I don't know if the picture is clear enough. It's food for thought, though. 

I can't wait to get a newer computer! I have all the accessories I need to post pictures, but the computer gets the messages and says, "Say what?"


----------



## doodlebug

Jeanie said:


> I confess! I only wish my computer were not so old.  It can't handle the scanner or the digital camera I got for Christmas. I'm hoping to update. Keep your fingers crossed.


You can always take the pictures from your camera to a photo processing place and have them put on a CD. Or have someone with a computer that can handle it download them and put them on a CD for you. Then you can do whatever you want with them.


----------



## Jeanie

I asked for my last roll to be put on a disk, and the drug store didn't do it. After I saw that almost all were blurry, I was glad I didn't pay the extra. I have taken some nice pictures with that camera, not like Mike or Clint's of course, but pretty good. 

I want to use my digital! However, I am also looking for an excuse to get a faster computer.


----------



## DesnBaby

Ok, here is my entry :wink: . I have been working on it for a couple of days 8O . There's also a story that goes with it :wink: . Keiko and Pixelle are out to sea looking at the stars and planets from their little boat on their own cat planet :lol: . Oh and their princesses too.


----------



## dmcwlvssr

that is awesome Desnbaby!!!! I love it.....(ummm maybe somday)


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks  , lol :lol: , yeah, that would be nice :wink: :lol: .


----------



## doodlebug

Jeanie said:


> I asked for my last roll to be put on a disk, and the drug store didn't do it. After I saw that almost all were blurry, I was glad I didn't pay the extra. I have taken some nice pictures with that camera, not like Mike or Clint's of course, but pretty good.
> 
> I want to use my digital! However, I am also looking for an excuse to get a faster computer.


You can take the disc from your digital camera...this way you should be able to tell which pics are decent and delete the rest.


----------



## Jeanie

True. I haven't used it yet. If I have the disk developed and put on a cd, can I use the disk again?


----------



## Megan1216

Here is my graphic:










Des, I really like that! Where do you find all these "little graphics" to put on the graphics?


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Megan  . I found them on deviant art :wink: .


----------



## estelle58

Meaghan, I love your graphic but I have to point out that Keiko and Pixelle are Canadians... :wink:


----------



## doodlebug

Jeanie said:


> True. I haven't used it yet. If I have the disk developed and put on a cd, can I use the disk again?


Yup! Just erase the photos and start over. The camera disk is just like a hard drive...take a few pics, download them...leave them there or delete them. Whatever you want...each pic is just a file like a Word document.


----------



## Jeanie

Thanks, Doodle.


----------



## Megan1216

estelle58 said:


> Meaghan, I love your graphic but I have to point out that Keiko and Pixelle are Canadians... :wink:


 Oops!  Sorry about that.


----------



## estelle58

Meaghan1216 said:


> estelle58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaghan, I love your graphic but I have to point out that Keiko and Pixelle are Canadians... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  Sorry about that.
Click to expand...

It's ok... I thought it was very cute...


----------



## DesnBaby

estelle58 said:


> Meaghan, I love your graphic but I have to point out that Keiko and Pixelle are Canadians... :wink:


How about mine?


----------



## estelle58

DesnBaby said:


> estelle58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaghan, I love your graphic but I have to point out that Keiko and Pixelle are Canadians... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How about mine?
Click to expand...

I love it too... and I love the little story that comes with it...


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Estelle!


----------



## dmcwlvssr

More pics! They are magic just looking at them!


----------



## Megan1216

DesnBaby said:


> estelle58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meaghan, I love your graphic but I have to point out that Keiko and Pixelle are Canadians... :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> How about mine?
Click to expand...

 Big crybaby! :lol: :lol: C'mon Des, I can't think of ONE person who doesn't love your graphics!!


----------



## marie73

Seriously, Des! You rock!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Megan and Marie!


----------



## Megan1216

Your welcome Des!  

Estelle, would you like another graphic done to replace the "American Kats" one 'cause you live in Canada? I have no problem redoing it!


----------



## estelle58

Meaghan1216 said:


> Your welcome Des!
> 
> Estelle, would you like another graphic done to replace the "American Kats" one 'cause you live in Canada? I have no problem redoing it!


No... it's ok... i like it and after all we live in America too... :wink:


----------



## Megan1216

Ok!


----------



## horseplaypen

I wasn't going to enter this contest because I'm going away next week, but Keiko and Pixelle are so cute that I found myself tinkering away on their photo anyway.  So my entry is just for fun, not to compete!


----------



## marie73

That's beautiful, Victoria - so soft and heavenly! :angel


----------



## horseplaypen

Thanks Marie!


----------



## Megan1216

Victoria, you should enter that! It's so pretty!!


----------



## Lisa 216

Submission period is over, so look for the voting thread


----------

